
Hacker News and Silicon Valley are a ferocious den of beta manginas - fuckthepolice
https://www.reddit.com/r/TheRedPill/comments/48yzea/study_says_no_gender_pay_gap_in_tech_hacker_news/
======
tzs
Trivia: this appears to be the first ever occurrence of the plural of
"mangina" on HN.

Fun fact I did not know: a search for "mangina" also returns hits for the
string "margina" so it hits any mention of "marginal". The reverse, searching
for "margina" does not return hits for "mangina".

More trivia: "mangina" is a genus of tiger moths in the Erebidae family. As
far as I can tell, these moths have never been mentioned on HN (until this
comment), but I cannot be sure because of the noise due to that fun fact
mentioned earlier.

